# SB 22 YC question.



## Dark Age 53 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello everyone, my first post here.

At the age of 67 I bought my first lathe, from I can tell it's a very nice lathe. I've done a search here as well as on the net, I can't find that much info about this model. PDF manuals and any info I can get would be greatly appreciated, these aren't my pics but the previous owner had them posted on craigslist https://www.flickr.com/photos/94611274@N04/ , the electric motors that came with the lathe will need to be replaced ( doesn't run ).

I hope to learn ( I know zero about lathes ) from this forum, thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 16, 2014)

Dark Age 53 said:


> Hello everyone, my first post here.
> 
> At the age of 67 I bought my first lathe, from I can tell it's a very nice lathe. I've done a search here as well as on the net, I can't find that much info about this model. PDF manuals and any info I can get would be greatly appreciated, these aren't my pics but the previous owner had them posted on craigslist https://www.flickr.com/photos/94611274@N04/ , the electric motors that came with the lathe will need to be replaced ( doesn't run ).
> 
> I hope to learn ( I know zero about lathes ) from this forum, thanks for reading my post.



You did good. that is a nice looking lathe. the bracket on the left front is where you mount the drum switch to turn it on and off. You got a lot of nice stuff with it that normally a lot of people don't get. It looks in pretty good shape. Many of the parts lists and documents are all over the internet. They are nice to have to restore or see how something goes together. Let us know if you need answers to questions and I and all the other guys here will try to help any way we can.

Mark Frazier

EDIT: There is a lot of info and leads to documents in the beginning of this forum. Check there and see if what you are looking for is there.


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 16, 2014)

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that is a 9 inch junior lathe. Look up the south bend 9 inch junior lathe on the internet and see if your lathe matches. there are several documents, catalog scans and info out there. I think the 22 indicates it is a junior lathe.

Mark Frazier


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment on the lathe, the guy I purchased the lathe from didn't want the lathe ( it came with a home he just purchased ), he just wanted to clear out the garage. He was asking $250, I offered him $175 and he took it. 

I'm not sure but I think a junior has a bed that's 6" shorter, also, not sure if there's any other differents?


----------



## w9jbc (Dec 17, 2014)

Was there change gears with it?


Dark Age 53 said:


> Hello everyone, my first post here.
> 
> At the age of 67 I bought my first lathe, from I can tell it's a very nice lathe. I've done a search here as well as on the net, I can't find that much info about this model. PDF manuals and any info I can get would be greatly appreciated, these aren't my pics but the previous owner had them posted on craigslist https://www.flickr.com/photos/94611274@N04/ , the electric motors that came with the lathe will need to be replaced ( doesn't run ).
> 
> I hope to learn ( I know zero about lathes ) from this forum, thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 17, 2014)

Dark Age 53 said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the lathe, the guy I purchased the lathe from didn't want the lathe ( it came with a home he just purchased ), he just wanted to clear out the garage. He was asking $250, I offered him $175 and he took it.
> 
> I'm not sure but I think a junior has a bed that's 6" shorter, also, not sure if there's any other differents?



There are a few differences between the junior and the others and not all parts are interchangeable. 

Mark


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Dec 17, 2014)

w9jbc said:


> Was there change gears with it?



Everything you see in the pics came with the lathe when I bought it, I don't much about lathes but I think I did quite well. Thanks for the reply.


----------

